# SX Mini dry hits - what am I missing?



## LandyMan (11/7/15)

Got the Lemo 2 with a 0.12 ohm Ni200 build, 25J at 210 degrees Celsius. Almost lost a lung earlier from a nasty dry hit. Shouldn't the temp sensing stop the dry hit? On the Shark I can see the temp sensing warning pop up with the mAN and TSCs and then no dry hit. So I am mighty confused about the SX's non-behaviour.


----------



## shabbar (11/7/15)

have only used the subtank with tsc in them , n it worked like a charm . not a dry hit yet . cant comment on the lemo 2


----------



## jtgrey (11/7/15)

@LandyMan i do not have an sx but an ipv4 and if i set it pas 180 degree i burn the cotton but at 180 it does not burn the cotton


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/7/15)

LandyMan said:


> Got the Lemo 2 with a 0.12 ohm Ni200 build, 25J at 210 degrees Celsius. Almost lost a lung earlier from a nasty dry hit. Shouldn't the temp sensing stop the dry hit? On the Shark I can see the temp sensing warning pop up with the mAN and TSCs and then no dry hit. So I am mighty confused about the SX's non-behaviour.


Hi

Did you lock the resistance in by pressing the 2 bottom buttons for a few seconds while everything is cold?The atty and device?

I find i have to sometimes lock it in about twice a day.

I am sure you did.Just checking......


----------



## LandyMan (11/7/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you lock the resistance in by pressing the 2 bottom buttons for a few seconds while everything is cold?The atty and device?
> 
> ...


Yes I lock it when changing tanks or coils.


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/7/15)

OK. It is weird. I used the billow 2 and it worked great. No issues.


----------



## LandyMan (11/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan i do not have an sx but an ipv4 and if i set it pas 180 degree i burn the cotton but at 180 it does not burn the cotton


@jtgrey my issue is that on the Shark at 210 degrees it will display temperature pretection, stopping the dry hit, but on the SX I still get the dry hit, which should be stopped by the temp sensing.
So yeah not exactly clear what the issue is.
I understand that coils should be spaced for temp sensing to work properly. After a week the coil might be all gunked up affecting this. I will clean the coil and rewick to see if it helps


----------



## VapeSnow (11/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan i do not have an sx but an ipv4 and if i set it pas 180 degree i burn the cotton but at 180 it does not burn the cotton


@jtgrey on my ipv4 I have a spaced coil 14 wraps twisted 28g and I can set it to 340f without ever getting a dry hit.


----------



## jtgrey (11/7/15)

@VapeSnow try and do a burn test with your settings and see what happens to the cotton . Use a perfect dry wick and see if it burns


----------



## VapeSnow (12/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow try and do a burn test with your settings and see what happens to the cotton . Use a perfect dry wick and see if it burns


Don't burn at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Don't burn at all.


Dude are you on the latest upgrade for Ti coils?

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (12/7/15)

LandyMan said:


> Dude are you on the latest upgrade for Ti coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


I don't believe there is a new update for the ipv4. I still have the stock firmware on it.


----------



## LandyMan (12/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I don't believe there is a new update for the ipv4. I still have the stock firmware on it.


Oops sorry thought you using a SX

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (12/7/15)

LandyMan said:


> Oops sorry thought you using a SX
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


All good buddy


----------



## jtgrey (12/7/15)

@VapeSnow thanks bro i will give it a go .
are you using Ti coils on the ipv4 ...i mean can we use ti wire on the ipv4 because i have not tried it yet but realy want to .


----------



## VapeSnow (13/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow thanks bro i will give it a go .
> are you using Ti coils on the ipv4 ...i mean can we use ti wire on the ipv4 because i have not tried it yet but realy want to .


To be honest I have no idea. Let's Google it. Lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

